# Boer Goats



## neener92 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have two Boer goats that are 8 months old, I'd like to know what you Boer goat people think of their quality, size and looks they are just commercial goaties. There is a doe Gabrielle she's standard and the buck Jackson is a paint.

They are the two on the right.




Gabrielle.












Jackson.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations on buying some new goats.   

They look like they are carrying a nice amount of muscling on them, especially down into the legs. 

I like the doe a little better than the buck. THe doe looks to have a smoother top-line, with less slope on her rump. 

They both look to have nice strong, straight legs.



I did notice the lamb in the back ground. Just wanted to ask you if you are aware of the different mineral requirements between goats and lambs?


----------



## neener92 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you! I also like the does shape a little better she's a thick little girl. Yes, I am aware of the mineral differences, the goats have their own section of the barn where the sheep can't get to (the sheep are to fat and wooly) so the sheep get their trace mineral block and the goats get their cocci. prevention loose mineral, the sheep are fed cocci. prevention grain once a week.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Apr 7, 2011)

They all look good! I really like the doe, she is nice and thick. Both have a good amount of muscle but the paint could be longer. But over all they are great! Congrats on them!


----------



## neener92 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the paint's 'paint job'...The doe's built nicely.

Congrats!


----------



## neener92 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## neener92 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you, his other side has a white box shape. I'm really glad I decided to get the doe, I was originally just getting the buck but as soon as I saw the pictures of her I fell in love with those ears, and her wonderful build.

I got them in January and they are just now warming up to me, Jackson walked up to me the other day and wanted the spot behind his horns scratched (first time hes walked up to me on his own), then yesterday Gabrielle walked up to me and laid down right beside me! They are good babies! And I am soo excited to see their kids!


----------



## cmitchell (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are the two boer goats that I bought recently. The doe is purebred & pregnant (bred w/myotonic buck) and the buckling is percentage boer (myotonic). They are not related so I'm planning on breeding them when buckling is old enough. What do you guys think?


----------

